# FreeBSD on tablet PC, what you think ?



## Cheech (Sep 15, 2011)

As an example of tablet PC will take Samsung Series 7 Slate and of a GUI - gnome3 or KDE for netbooks. We take USB CD/DVD-ROM + USB keyboard and run the installing. What you think, it possible? If not, what tech specs should have Tablet PC, so it could be possible?
Sorry for my bad english, I'm from Russia.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Sep 17, 2011)

if the Samsung Series 7 can multithread then I would do it. 

Using a usb stick is much more simpler. You can find out how to prepare a usb stick in the pre -installion steps here. handbook/install-pre.html


----------

